# Tinker's folder



## hellize (Jun 13, 2018)

Tinker's folder


Ever since the dwarves popped out of the earth eons ago, everyone bound them with mining, metal-craft and jewelry. They are the masters of metal and lords of steel, burrowing in the murky dept without an end, searching and bringing precious raw materials to the surface. The finest and best of blades and weapons born under their sedulous hands, every piece passing the test of battle, keeping a razor edge against the odds and remaining immaculate, confuting time itself... blah... blah... blah... heard this one a thousand times already!
Everyone always brags about the same thing! Dwarves this, dwarves that... yeah, they are good, I get it, but still...what's a big deal? Eh, nothing but a bunch of hairy madmen, if you ask me, digging holes, hammering iron and inflating the price causeless, by not sharing all their knowledge. Greedy bastards!
But what about us? Who keeps count of our humble kind? When will we step out of the enslaving shadow of the dwarves and be taken seriously? I am pretty sick of the role of the little workshop helper, working under their hands, while they bath the shine of glory, brought by their blades and contraptions?
I WANT ACKNOWLEDGEMENT!!!

-suddenly the heavy ironing of the shop door started to scoop scaring away the listening crowd - two sooty cats - , and a moment latter, with his thundering voice a burst of laughter engulfed the smithy:

HAHHHHAHAHAHAH!!! So you want acknowledgment, lad? Aye?? Then move your flabby arse, and get those damn crates of coal into the warehouse!! - rumbled the dwarf with pretended rage, resting his eyes on a small piece of tinkering, left on the anvil in the sudden confusion, thinking somewhat proudly to himself:

-hmm... not bad for a gnome...

It is 12.3 cm long when closed and 21.8 cm when opened. 
The blade is 9.8 cm long, 3.2 cm wide and 5 mm thick at its base. I forged it using 5160, 1.2516 and L6 and it has several hundred layers.
I also have a little clip showing it's operation:

[video=youtube;g_QU0Bv69AQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_QU0Bv69AQ[/video]


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 13, 2018)

Great looking knife, I definitely like the creativity of the lever. How comfortable is it in the hand?


----------



## hellize (Jun 13, 2018)

mc2442 said:


> Great looking knife, I definitely like the creativity of the lever. How comfortable is it in the hand?



Thanks! 
It sits quite well in the hand, unless you are lefty, than the lever would bother you. But it could be done with a reversed mechanism too


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 13, 2018)

Another one! blah blah blah :doublethumbsup:

The video is quite nice, great way of showing the knife!


----------



## hellize (Jun 14, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> Another one! blah blah blah :doublethumbsup:
> 
> The video is quite nice, great way of showing the knife!



Thanks! 
Yeah, it's easier to demonstrate how it works this way.


----------

